# سرعة الستيبر موتور



## ageb (29 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي ستيبر موتور لما شغلته على الماش3 صار بطئ مره بشكل لا يطاق 
مع انه v 60 وتم تغير السرعه في السوفتوير ولكن لازال بطئي مع حراره زايده 
فارجو من عنده حل للمشكله ان يقولي مع العلم ان عدد البلصات 400
وبامكاني رفعها لحد6000 ​


----------

